# Changer trackpad macbook



## Théo0609 (20 Août 2012)

Bonjour, après un choc sur le trackpad de mon macbook unibody celui-ci c'est fissuré. il fonctionne toujours mais j'aimerai pouvoir, si c'est possible le changer. Je ne trouve aucun tutoriel pour le démonter ni de site pour acheter un nouveau trackpad et le prix qu'il coute. Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Larme (20 Août 2012)

Changement Trackpad MB Unibody Blanc
Changement Trackpad MB Unibody Alu

Sur leur site, le trackpad coûte $90.


----------



## esimport (20 Août 2012)

tuto plus complet en français, dans lequel on change également le trackpad:

il coûte 80 TTC


http://esimport.fr/tuto/tutos-mac/macbook-pro-13-unibody-a1278/changement-du-topcase-complet-macbook-pro-unibody-13&#8243;-a1278


----------



## Jacques L (26 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour, je voudrais changer le trackpad d'un macbook blanc polycarbonate, et je ne trouve de tutoriel que pour des unibody, c'est semblable? et où peut-on en acheter?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Geekfou (26 Novembre 2015)

Jacques L a dit:


> Bonjour, je voudrais changer le trackpad d'un macbook blanc polycarbonate, et je ne trouve de tutoriel que pour des unibody, c'est semblable? et où peut-on en acheter?
> Merci d'avance


Bonjour,
Voilà pour la méthode de dépose 
https://fr.ifixit.com/Guide/Installation+du+boîtier+supérieur+du+MacBook+Core+2+Duo/515
Par contre, le trackpad n’est pas vendu seul 
https://fr.ifixit.com/Store/Mac/MacBook-Santa-Rosa-Penryn-Upper-Case-with-Keyboard/IF186-044-5
http://esimport.fr/130-macbook-13-a1181-polymere


----------



## Jacques L (26 Novembre 2015)

J'avais vu les claviers, mais pour retaper un vieux mac, 120 euros+port, c'est chaud  c'est pourquoi je cherchais un trackpad d'okaz


----------



## esimport (27 Novembre 2015)

le trackpad seul n'est pas détaillable, il faut changer l'ensemble clavier complet. A noter également que cet ensemble clavier est en pénurie mondiale en version française


----------



## Jacques L (27 Novembre 2015)

C'est donc pour ça que je n'en ai pas trouvé d'occasion ni de tutoriel spécifique.
Merci, mais ce n'est pas une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## esimport (18 Décembre 2015)

oui désolé...


----------

